# free fishing and casting seminar



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Free fishing casting seminars in South Jersey at Whale Creek Marina this weekend and June 19th .Click here for Directions 
http://www.whalecreekmarina.com/Find Us/Find_Us.html


Follow link for details .

http://www.thebassbarn.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=5&t=003469#000008


or 

I will be assisting with casting and tackle demonstrations at these seminars .


If your interested in some good talk and some relaxing fishing afterward 
please attend.


On June 5th and June 19th, Whale Creek Marina in Strathmere NJ. will be 
hosting fishing and casting seminars presented by the NorthEast Casting Club 
at the Marina.

The first seminar will cover surf fishing for striped bass; techniques and 
equipment, and distance casting; techniques and new technology.

First Seminar: Saturday, June 5th

Location: Whale Creek Marine, Taylor, Ave.,Strathmere, NJ.
Time: 10am to 12noon
Speaker: Bill Halpin Sr., NorthEast Casting Club
with Conn Leahy aka "Connman"
Admission: Free
Information: (609) 263-6093


The second seminar will cover jetty, bay and bridge fishing techniques for 
stripers and weakfish.
Second Seminar: Saturday, June 19th

Location: Whale Creek Marine, Taylor Ave.,Strathmere, NJ.
Time: 10am to 12noon
Speaker: Bill Halpin Jr., (Ardmore Bill here on the Barn), NorthEast Casting Club, NJ Angler Magazine
Staff Writer
Admission: Free
Information: (609) 263-6093


Attendees should feel free to bring their own surf fishing equipment and
join us on the beach after each seminar.

BTW - the Halpin's are casting 600' and 670' respectively at the SportCast NE Regionals - Eric G.

BTW2 - Parking is a premium around the Marina area, PLEASE PLEASE be respectful of private property owners grassy lawns and "parking areas."


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*broken url*

Connman,

That url is not working for me.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*sounds great!*

aero, despite the technical difficulties its sounds worthwhile. These guys know their stuff and its' FREE!

backcaster


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

This is true, that is why I'm attempting to help Conn disseminate the info.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*help?*

could someone pick me up on the way?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*honked...*

TB, where were you babe? i swung around your way, stuck my head out the window and called your name. then honked my horn but apparently you did not hear me. then, a woman smoking a cigarette, dressed in a pink house coat, let her dog out after me. anyway, you missed one he## of a seminar. 
the focus was on fishing from the beach and less on long distance casting. these three guys used a three prong approach that covered in depth, long distance casting, surf fishing rigs, knotting tying, surf fishing equipment, bait, and surf fishing techniques. there was something there for everyone. 
needless to say i came away with a better appreciation for what is involved with the sport. there is another free seminar scheduled for next weekend [not this one coming but the following] and i understand the focus is on plugging. 
thanks guys. 
p.s. if you are in the neighborhood, drop in on the whale creek marina. they carry a GREAT assortment of the fishing tackle that traditionally you could only get from obx. 
p.p.s. jedi, check out sea isle city. just maybe what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*sorry i didn't hear you...l*

that was my brother!!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*coffee...*

TB, thanks for the laugh. you made me spit out my coffee. anyway i think we're engaged.

backcaster


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*ooops*

go home and change your shirt!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Great report Ralph, sorry I missed it. Morgan had me cornered and would not let me leave.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Vienna...*

aero, i think you would have gotten alot out of this one. the northeast casting club put on a GREAT production. NECC's presentation was technically flawless. there was even a "backcasting" demonstration that was thoroughly impressive.
you and i have been to a few seminars in our day but what impressed me most is the way these guys managed to mix surf fishing with distance casting that made it very palatable[reminiscent of the Peter and Andy show]. 
as for morgan, i will have a tete-a-tete with him on your behalf. i think he is just a little jealous that you train dogs and have never trained him. my suggestion is you take him to vienna for the next dog show and i think he'll forgive you; or not.

backcaster

p.s. i anticipate the whale creek marina will be the meeting place for tackle ho for a long time to come. it has EVERYTHING!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Ralph , thanks for the kind words and making the long drive from Baltimore .
We plan on doing some more seminars over the course of the summer . The emphasis will always be on the fishing application of technology and distance casting to enhance fishing capabilties . There is a lot more interest in fishing than pure casting and both Bill and I love to fish .
Future seminars will be on reel tuning , rig tying and beach casting with a little more coaching thrown in . We may also do a seminar on the correct application of bait , how to preserve it ,cut it , rig it . clams , bunker , herring , crabs , worms etc .


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*places to stay*

Conn,

What about places to stay up that way? I live an hour south of Ralph and I hate to get up early. Might be nice to come up the night before.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Mr. backwards honker...*

Can hardly wait for the pics of your fish(big or small). Keep up the good work. I am looking forward to learning a few more things when the fall gets here.

Aero; Can't you just throw Morgan in a crate and bring that white pooch along? pelican man.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*no ax to grind here...*

p-man, no pixs to report. but i understand you have gotten some good results in n.j. anyway, these guys are hard core. you'd love these guys. my impression is they are just like you, jason, larry b. and anthony; fish till ya drop kinda guys. there was fishtales of 40-50# stripper, etc...
anyhow we should probably try and hit the next seminar [did i mention it was free & someone go to anapolis and rope jedi]. a visit to the whale creek marina is worth the price of admission.

backcaster

p.s. mr. backward honker?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*hardcore...*

p-man, dude i almost forgot to tell you, i met a guy at the seminar this weekend that had a live bait well in the back of his pickup truck. now thats hardcore!

backcaster


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Can you drive on the beach...*

Or do you leave your vehicles in the parking lot and walk? I am so used to driving and having everything with me. Hope to have that camper soon. No fish tales!!! ONLY PICS.!!! pelican man. Keep learning. This fall could be a good 1.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*no vehicles on beach...*

p-man, not where we were fishing but the street is approximately 100 yds from the water so it is not a far walk. i understand there are other beaches nearby that allow vehicles on the beach. i plan on learning as much as i can from the NECC guys this summer. 

backcaster


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Larry , I tend to prefer walk on beaches as they are less crowded . If a beach is drive on like Island beach , you can have as many as 1500 vehicles there on the weekend . I do drive on Island Beach but only to park and walk north to the foot access section only . . It can be worth the walk some times , last year I did a forced march north in waders to diving birds about 1 mile away and got into a blitz that lasted hours , when I was getting off the beach later most of the drive ons leaving hadn't seen a fish all day . If this blitz had occurred in the driving section it would have been murder to fish with every truck north and south decending on the spot .

Ralph the response to the seminar has been great so far , we will definitely be doing more soon . Anthony I will find out about hotels for you , it's a 2 hour ride for me to get there too.


----------

